# DYI Table Top Grow.



## Elwood47 (Mar 27, 2020)

I've always wanted to try a SCOG and a LED. Both of these will be new for me. The plan is to use stuff from old grows and junk on hand. Except for the light.


Here's the table my neighbor threw away. 
Building a small tent out of  1" PVC. Panda film and packing tape. 24x24x36.
It's pretty straight forward.

The door and bottom will be Panda film and tape also.


----------



## Elwood47 (Mar 27, 2020)

Moving forward. Pots are under the table. Sitting on 5gal buckets and bricks. 
With this setup, once we get going there will be no moving it.


----------



## Lesso (Mar 27, 2020)

Cool. What strain are you thinking?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2020)

What are the advantages of this set up?  You are going to scrog 2 plants in an area that is only 2 x 2?


----------



## Elwood47 (Mar 28, 2020)

Advantages? I'm not sure if they're are any. Was just trying a low budget scrog with a LED. Most scrog's I've seen used 2. Always open to suggestions.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 28, 2020)

Just a different concept--having your growing pots and medium out of the "tent" area.  I don't think that I've seen this before.  Usually when someone comes up with a different growing concept, it is because they believe that there are advantages to it.  I was just curious as to the reasoning behind it.  

I was just thinking that you might be a big crowded trying to scrog 2 plants in a 2 x 2 space.  And I see some problems trying to do the trimming and training that scrog requires with the pots below the table like they are and access from only 1 side.  What is the distance from the top of the pots to the bottom of the tent?


----------



## St_Nick (Mar 28, 2020)

I suggest only one plant and even then it is going to be more "training" then a true scrog, good luck though.  I'm always impressed by innovation though, good luck


----------



## Elwood47 (Mar 28, 2020)

Having the pots below the tent was to solve the problem of the tent only being 36 inches high. This way top of the pots to the top of the tent is still 36 inches. I could have bought more pipe. It was a personal challenge just to use what's on hand. Still can go with one plant. How high  should the screen be from the top of the pots? And how big should the holes be? Looking at the junk piles for a useable screen.


----------

